# Beak Issue



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

I had this question come
Into me and note sure. Hoping for some help. The person said "beak end is turning white".,, "I would describe this like a split weak fingernail. And it's rippled.
Fungus?". My first response was add vitamin and electrolytes, also ensure free choice calcium. Any other thoughts, suggestions.








Jim


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Well, I just got done doing a bunch of reading. This one could very well need a vet's attention to determine if its fungal, bacterial or possibly a deficiency. 

If its fungal it will take a lot of time and treatment to clear. Bacterial appears to be a bit easier. 

I saw mention of D3 deficiency mentioned in one of the places I was reading. The owner could add a 2000 IU of D3 to the bird's diet without harm. And make certain to tell them D3, there is a difference.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks robin! We are at the grand babies house for vacation now, and my research time is very limited. 


Jim


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'll be honest, this is a first for me. If not for the deformity at the end I probably wouldn't have thought too much about it. 

If its fungal I have a concern that it can be transmitted to the others through the common feeder and waterer.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

True. Wonder about just an anti fungal? But. I am sending her the info. It is a first for me as well. That is the gray thing about this forum though. 


Jim


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It would probably have to be an oral anti fungal and that would have to come from a vet. And then it gets in to another area, the type of anti fungal since they can be specific for the fungus involved. 

But its really a wild guess according the little information available or that I could find. My genetics book would not be of any help, I didn't even bother to go dig it out.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Jim, let me know what you find out.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Will do. 


Jim


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

She went ahead and skipped the vet (I would have too) and went with extra vit D, hen is eating, beak seems to be getting hard again, still white, but all seems to be getting better. 


Jim


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Huh, that's a bit quick for a turn around. D3 is cumulative, it takes time to build the levels up. Then add in the time it takes for a beak to correct itself, sort of like a finger nail, I have trouble thinking that she can be seeing much improvement or any at all. 

Thanks for the update. Hope your vacation was tons of fun.


----------

